
New dimming event of the Tabby's Star - FoeNyx
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KIC_8462852#May_2017_dimming_event
======
FoeNyx
Nice to see that last year prediction about an event this month was spot on.

Also related:

• [https://twitter.com/tsboyajian](https://twitter.com/tsboyajian)

• [https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/bizarre-star-
dims...](https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/bizarre-star-dims-again-
and-astronomers-scramble-to-catch-it-in-the-act/)

• [https://www.cnet.com/news/kic-8462852-tabbys-boyajians-
star-...](https://www.cnet.com/news/kic-8462852-tabbys-boyajians-star-aliens-
seti-star-space/)

• [https://www.theverge.com/2017/5/20/15668130/star-
kic-8462852...](https://www.theverge.com/2017/5/20/15668130/star-
kic-8462852-tabbys-star-alien-megastructures-light-dimming)

